# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Tek sad sam našla forum s novijim datumima

## Roleta

Već 7-8 mjeseci čitam forum gotovo svakodnevno, ali sve teme koje su me zanimale su bile obrađene prije nekoliko godina tako da sam mislila da je forum neaktivan, ali već pun super korisnih informacija. 
Sto da kažem - hormoni

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla!
Klikni drugi redak alatne trake na zadnju ikonu Quick links pa Today's posts.
Pretražnik ne šljaka pa traži preko gugla (forum.roda + pojam)

----------

